# Badger sighting



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I seen a badger in Lapeer County Today. I seen on the North side of I-69 just West of Famers Creek. This is the first one I have ever seen


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

We also have them in Saginaw county. Not a lot but do have some.


----------

